# Hello from South Australia!



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I got fed up with nobody in south australia really taking any interest in mice, they are the enemy and people buy rat/mouse poison to deal with them, which is an utter shame, mice are gentle creatures really, they rarely bite and what do humans do?! anyway... I decided to breed them and play with the genetics somewhat selective breeding.

Problem is, since there is nobody who sells them here, I'm having to take standard pet shop mice (the most you'll get is longhaired maybe hairless for $30 each) so i thought i'd give a go at taking a few mice and try to breed out selective features and report back...

Anyway a forum just for Mice  , Nice


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi, welcome!

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi and welcome, everyone on here is so friendly. i also breed pet mice


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm not sure this works linking from flikr, but i'll try anyway


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

The mum (first one) the bubs of hers... however i'm really quite sad because 2 of her babies were killed due to my ignorance, I put a male into her tank because he was being bullied by the other males within 3 minutes 2 were dead, i quickly pulled him out and stuck him in his own tank.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, that's sad. Live and learn, though, eh? Sorry you had to learn the hard way. Was that the mom in the first pic?


----------



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

yup she is... the litter you see are hers, can't wait to see if the all white one turns out all white like she was (the mum) as a baby or if he/she will be an all white mouse (which i doubt)...


----------

